# Fish always trying to 'swim out' of tank?



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone else has this proble, or knows how to stop it?

My little buddy Calder has a heated 10 gallon tank. He's got gravel, a coffee mug hidey cave, some fake floating plants, and some silk ones, along with a littler turtle figure and some pretty glass beads. All and all, I think it's a pretty sweet set up-- sadly my camera is still MIA so I can't show you either him or the tank. :C

However, I have a little problem with Calder. He uh... paces the long sides of the tank, near the ground. Sometimes he stops, and tries with all his fishy might to find some magical gap in his tank wall that will lead him to the outside world.

He doesn't do this all the time-- but when he starts he goes on for maybe half an hour or more. I was wondering if anyone knows anything about this behavior, and/or how to discourage it?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

It's called glass surfing, and it means he's bored, most likely. Either that, or he's dueling with his reflection. lol


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Hm. Any tips on how to keep him occupied? The only thing he's ever interested in his tank are my fingers. And then he simply has the single-minded goal of chasing me around and trying to eat me. he's quite the aggressive little bugger.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'd put new things around his tank, leaning against it. Stuffed animals, comic books, colorful things. What I do to prevent glass surfing is I take a figurine and hold it in front of him outside the tank, and move it around a bit. I use a different item every day. He normally follows wherever I move the item  Today, for instance, I used a really shiny dolphin figurine I had. Hope I helped some ^^ Another idea would be to put a really colorful blanket or quilt with some kind of pattern on a side of his tank ;D


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

mine do it all the time. o.0 and in just one spot, they wiggle around, nose to the tank wall, trying to push through it. they are in no way bored, so i guess they're just trying to swim outside with me? x3


----------

